# isc-dhcpd logging



## alex.md (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I faced an issue with dhcpd logging.

Configured logging:


```
gw# less /usr/local/etc/dhcpd.conf | grep log
log-facility local7;

gw# less /etc/rc.conf | grep dhcpd
dhcpd_enable="YES"
dhcpd_ifaces="em3"

gw# cat /etc/syslog.conf | grep dhcpd
!dhcpd
*.*                                             /var/log/dhcpd.log
```

But I only see daemon startup logs in /var/log/messages. Tried versions 4.1, 4.2 and 4.3. Each time keep getting the same result.

Please advice if how solve this issue.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Alex


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2016)

Did you restart syslogd(8) after making changes to /etc/syslog.conf?


----------



## alex.md (Feb 15, 2016)

Sure, I restarted syslogd after making changes.


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Feb 15, 2016)

The syslogs it sends are ok: started with or without full path, it does

```
sendto(3,"<27>Feb 16 00:08:02 dhcpd: exiti
```

I used to sprinkle files with 0xA0, nobreakspace, clumsy fingers tripping AltGr-space. Really hard to spot and sometimes wierd error messages. Got rid of it with xmodmap. I mean, look carefully around _!dhcpd_

Juha

OCD made me check that  <27>. It's daemon.err, not local7.err.
OCD squared: Never mind, facility will change after initialization is complete.


----------



## tOsYZYny (Jan 2, 2022)

Hi alex.md,

Did you ever resolve your issue?  I have been trying to sort out my issues with isc-dhcpd logging too and have been unsuccessful.  I do have logs from suricata and argus, but that is another story.


----------

